
Programmers and Managers (1977) - ughitsaaron
https://archive.org/details/programmersmanag00kraf
======
ughitsaaron
I've been going through some literature on the management of programmers and
software engineers. This text stands out by far, both for its unique attention
to programmers, and in the framework guiding the author's study.

It fascinates me how much remains familiar, despite the radical changes that
have taken place in computing and software development over the last half
century.

